# Cigars on Seinfeld



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

Sitting here watching my favorite show Seinfeld and Kramer just lit up a cigar. Does anyone know what kind he usually smokes? I cant tell what the band is.


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

Well, i remember him swearing by Cubans in one episode, and then in another show, he burned down George's fiancee's father's cabin with a cuban.


----------



## BlackTalon (Nov 13, 2005)

nisiar said:


> Well, i remember him swearing by Cubans in one episode, and then in another show, he burned down George's fiancee's father's cabin with a cuban.


Oh yeah nothing but Cubans for Kramer there was even an episode where he hired a bunch of "Cubans" to roll his cigars for him but they ended up being Dominicans funny episode.


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

yea I knew he was a big fan of the cubans, understandably so, just wish I knew what brand, would be interesting to find out


----------



## El Gato (Apr 2, 2003)

I remember reading in one of the cigar mags that they are Big Butts.
I saw one episode when he had the band still on, it looked like a Big Butt, but I can't be sure.
I love when Elaine smokes a cigar. Something sexy about it.


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

thats for damn sure. Shes a classy looking lady


----------



## Braxxy (Apr 1, 2005)

I think Todd Gak gave Jerry some fakes, when he thought he was buying Cubans. Tastes like rubber I believe.


----------



## al two (Jul 7, 2005)

Braxxy said:


> I think Todd Gak gave Jerry some fakes, when he thought he was buying Cubans. Tastes like rubber I believe.


Kramer : "Perducto de Peru" Jerry, if you think these are Cubans you have another thing coming.

Jerry : Peru! I paid $300 bucks for these. I could have bought a house in
Peru for $300 bucks!

classic........... :w


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

BlackTalon said:


> Oh yeah nothing but Cubans for Kramer there was even an episode where he hired a bunch of "Cubans" to roll his cigars for him but they ended up being Dominicans funny episode.


That was a clissic episode. They end up rolling blintzs in a restaurant. :r


----------



## HavanaMike (Jan 4, 2005)

Hey guys -
Here is a link to the 97 issue of Cigar Aficionado with Kramer on the cover...thought you might like to check it out, and I remembered they stored these articles on their site.

http://www.cigaraficionado.com/Cigar/CA_Archives/CA_Show_Article/0,2322,515,00.html

Kramer: "Yeah, you Gak?! Here's your money!"


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

Did someone say Kramer? El presidente Clicky please hit it you will laugh!

CBF :w


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I am sure he smokes Cubans.

He was on the cover of Cigar Afficianado at one time. Anyone have the old issue ?

That will definately have what he smokes in there.


----------



## Mayor (Dec 31, 1999)

al two said:


> Kramer : "Perducto de Peru" Jerry, if you think these are Cubans you have another thing coming.
> 
> Jerry : Peru! I paid $300 bucks for these. I could have bought a house in
> Peru for $300 bucks!
> ...


It was this episode or the one where Kramer got Susan's fathers Cubans..notice the box..it's a Partagas box..

I've got the Kramer cA, I'll dig it out in the next day or two.


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

kramers my favorite, I might have to go and buy that back issue


----------



## flastogie (Oct 7, 2004)

mmmm..Elaine smoking a cigar....VERY sexy


----------



## cosner63 (Sep 8, 2005)

flastogie said:


> mmmm..Elaine smoking a cigar....VERY sexy


I'll second that motion......she was very sexy!


----------

